# First Timer making enclosure for a Cape York



## abrehaut (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi,

I'm going to be making an enclosure and buying a Cape York as a surprise birthday present for my wife. Any advice offered through this project would be much appreciated. First step was to cut out the sides to make this a decent sized habitat for our new addition to the household.


----------



## Bushman (Aug 31, 2014)

Nice piece of furniture. Your wife is going to get quite a surprise if she was fond of it! 

It's very important to waterproof the timber and seal joins properly.


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 31, 2014)

beautiful. what is plan for the centre bit?


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Just prior to the sealing, I'm going to get a large piece of 9mm plywood for the back. What is the best waterproofer to use? The centre is going to be framed with sliding glass about 6mm. I'm still wondering whether make one of the base cupboards into a hide. Thoughts? Talking to my local reptile shop, he was saying that for lighting I should equispace three 75w infrareds across the left hand side and a daylight midway across the right hand side. A thermostat set at approx 28 in the centre. Sounds about right for a cape york?


----------



## Beans (Sep 3, 2014)

Yoou screw a peice of wood into the base cupboards so it makes like a box, then inside the box put a nice heatlamp inside it. With a access door from the side. Kind of like a hot box that he can just plop himself onto. You could also screw brackets into the back to like, hang hides off of. And on the hanging hides you could get some fake fern or something to cascade down off them!

I think you should get an LED light strip too to put into the top to illuminate the cage for veiwing too.

Seeing as that is a gorgeous peice of furniture you should go all out and make it a great centerpeice for the loungeroom or something.


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Have put a new back on - 8mm mdf liquid nailed and screwed. No exits possible - hopefully! 




Have put the vents in and got the light fittings in place and electricals ready to go. 












Waiting for a third stain on the guards to match colour. Will get thermostat next week - fingers crossed. Then waterproof the bugger - that Cabolts stuff was pretty bloody expensive. Still thinking about the led strip lighting. Please keep up with the tips. [emoji3]


----------



## benkinder83 (Sep 14, 2014)

Don't forget cages for your bulbs!


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 14, 2014)

Certainly won't!


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 16, 2014)

Going to make my own light bulb cages.
 https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t...QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNF76QzVs1meLk-LXlSVIWPNmcJdUg


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 20, 2014)

Lights are in and functional. Guards are in at the front. Light guards and waterproofing next.


----------



## Beans (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking awesome keep up the updates!


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 23, 2014)

Home made light cages done. Total cost $17.





Nearly finished my hide. Total cost $18.


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 23, 2014)

*LED Strip Lights*



Beans said:


> Yoou screw a peice of wood into the base cupboards so it makes like a box, then inside the box put a nice heatlamp inside it. With a access door from the side. Kind of like a hot box that he can just plop himself onto. You could also screw brackets into the back to like, hang hides off of. And on the hanging hides you could get some fake fern or something to cascade down off them!
> 
> I think you should get an LED light strip too to put into the top to illuminate the cage for veiwing too.
> 
> Seeing as that is a gorgeous peice of furniture you should go all out and make it a great centerpeice for the loungeroom or something.



Hey Beans. At your suggestion I have bought an LED strip light off eBay which has a remote control for changing the colours. Should look pretty cool!


----------



## Beans (Sep 23, 2014)

Niiiiiiiiiice! That will look gorgeous. This is going to make quite the center peice for a room! Can't wait to see it all done! Those hides you did look awesome too. Keep up the excellent work mate! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 28, 2014)

Got the glass today. So excited. It now really looks like an enclosure!


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 28, 2014)

Led lighting done.


----------



## abrehaut (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## abrehaut (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Beans (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks awesome so far! You should make a fake rock wall from styrofoam. Then grout it to make it look rocky anf then seal it with pond sealer!


----------



## Beans (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh *** I just saw the leds change color! AWESOME


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm doing exactly that for the left hand side!


----------



## Beans (Oct 1, 2014)

YES!

This is starting to look really awesome can't wait for more pics!!


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 12, 2014)

First attempt at a rock wall.


----------



## Beans (Oct 13, 2014)

Wow you're putting so much effort into this and its looking really great.

Your wife is a lucky lady!


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 19, 2014)

Locks in, thermo in. I think I'm done!


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 19, 2014)

https://vimeo.com/109349615


----------



## Beans (Oct 20, 2014)

Wow...

Looks absolutely amazing!

You have done a fantastic job, and its your first time!

I bet the missus will be thrilled. Great work man, I'm glad you were posting updates often.


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 20, 2014)

And thanks for the encouragement. I'll need to change the title. I ended up putting a down payment on an olive!!!!


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 21, 2014)

I took my son down for a test run to get him used to our new addition. I don't think I have any problems there!


----------



## Beans (Oct 26, 2014)

An olive! Another great choice. And your son seems to like him already! Let us know how the wife reacts! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## arevenant (Oct 26, 2014)

Great job!
Just remember, that enclosure isn't gonna last you all that long if you're buying an olive!


----------



## Beans (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah thats a good point..

>.<


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 27, 2014)

That's interesting. The guys at the snake shop I'm buying it from said it was perfect for an olive. It 1.8m long by 1m high. Do you think I should reconsider and get a woma instead? I love the olive...


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 27, 2014)

On another note, the enclosure is now at home waiting in the garage for the big day on Thursday. Need to make a decision on the snake by Wednesday.


----------



## abrehaut (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi All,

Well the big day has come and gone. My wife is absolutely over the moon. For some reason the page says my jpeg files won't upload so I'll find another way of showing it off. Thanks for the guidance and support through the process. We are now very proud owners of an 8 month old olive who fed extremely well on his first go.


----------



## Dr-Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2014)

That's an awesome looking enclosure mate! 
Minimum cage size for a single adult olive is 1800mm long, 900mm high, 600mm wide. Shouldn't have a drama with it mate.


----------



## abrehaut (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## abrehaut (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks, Doc.


----------



## Chase (Nov 8, 2014)

*Sealing*

Hey mate what did u use to waterproof the inside of the cabinet? I have a very similar cabinet that I'm turning into 3 different enclosures.


----------



## abrehaut (Nov 13, 2014)

*Waterproofing*



Chase said:


> Hey mate what did u use to waterproof the inside of the cabinet? I have a very similar cabinet that I'm turning into 3 different enclosures.



Yes, I used Cabolts Water Based Proofer available at Bunnings. Not the cheapest at about $40 a litre, but it does the job well. I did three coats to ensure it was totally proof.


----------

